# Solved: Laptop with integrated Wifi suddenly has super-slow connection



## horribleidea (Apr 24, 2010)

My fiance and I are in the same room as the wireless router. My computer is hooked up to the ethernet itself, no problem there. Our roommate is in another part of the house (far away from the router), and he says he's getting insanely fast internet. My fiance's laptop (which is the Compaq F700 duo-core laptop running Vista) was working great for a week or so at this house. Then suddenly one day she comes home from work, and her internet is running like it's hooked up to 28.8k. If she hooks up to the ethernet, the connection on her computer is amazing. 
So...
- Roommate's integrated Wifi is working GREAT from far away from the wireless router
- Problem computer is ten feet from the router itself and getting terrible speed
- Definitely connected to our network (with a unique name)

So as far as I can tell, the problem is not our provider, not our router, and not range. It seems to lie solely with the way the wireless software (or possibly hardware) is set up.

No one changed any settings before this happened, but the computer is set up to update automatically.

If anyone has any input that could help, we would be incredibly grateful. We're at the end of our ropes on this one.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like the PC _ as you say the wireless is working fine on a computer far away from the router , and works fine on ethernet - so not the ISP or router

If you are using a secure connection - i would remove the profiles from the PC and reconnect 
b]Wireless Profiles
http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm
- Vista/Windows7:[/b]
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=214
- delete the wireless profiles
Start> control Panel> classic view> network and sharing center> manage wireless networks

Delete the profiles
you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to
--
Next

I would look to see in device manager - click on the + sign next to network adapters highlight the wireless adapter - should be called wireless or maybe 802.11 - properties - and see what setting its using B, G, N - but even at B thats 11m and should be good for most broadband connections except for the high speed versions theses days - certainly would be faster than the standard 8m offered on most phone lines

Press the Windows key (bottom left of the keyboard} and at the same time press the R key, now in the search box that appears - type devmgmt.msc

Next

*Download and install*
http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Then run the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.

Just in case its interference - but i would also expect that tp effect your room mates wireless connection too
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Its unlikely to be a virus or malware as you say it works fine on ethernet cable connection - but you never know - make sure you have the latest virus updates and run your virus scanner - also download, update and run these two programs Malwarebytes http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php and superantispyware http://www.superantispyware.com/download.html


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure she has the latest wireless driver from the PC manufacturer's web site.


----------



## horribleidea (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the speedy reply! Just thought I'd post a couple of things that I forgot to mention before:

Her laptop is really, really fast (especially compared to my piece of junk) for everything else (ie. computing speeds video on the HD, etc.).

All wireless (card and controller) are up to date according to windows vista.

So, I did delete all of the wireless profiles and then searched, found ours, and reconnected. It completed all of the steps, but the internet is still insanely slow.

Also, If you look at the connection speed in wireless networks, it says "excellent", so the computer then takes that "excellent" signal and does something horrible to it. 

Hopefully the screen shot will help. Just let me know what I can do, or whatever more information you would need, and I'll get it for you. Thanks once again for the help!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

three netwroks on channel 6 and 1 on 11 - I would change to channel 1 and see if that helps- I'm not expecting much beacause of your room mate = but if you would log into the router and change the wireless channel to 1 and then repost a new version of the screen shot again


----------



## horribleidea (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow, it's amazing that it was just that simple. We switched to channel 1, and her internet just jumped to life. Now it's just as fast as our roommate's. Thanks so much for the help! I'm including the screenshot anyways, just in case you'd like to see it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

glad it worked - surprised as your room mate doesn't have a problem - but on reflection - its possible hes not seeing the other signals as strong, or maybe not at all - would be interested to see a screen from his PC - just to see if thats the case ..


----------

